# Composite Deck with Hidden Fasteners....



## The Termite (Sep 15, 2011)

This is the first one I have ever done with Composite and the Hidden Fastener System.  The Client wanted the Veranda from Home Depot due to the reduced cost compared to the Trex.  It looks real good and really not any harder to do than screwing thru the tops.  Let me know what you think.......


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great.

Couple of questions.  Why would the HO want the sunken piece by the garage door rather than all at the same level and a step down out of the kitchen?

Why did you wrap it in PT?  If the frame/outside is PT, Is that going to rot while the floor stays perfect?


How's the heat in that composite decking?  That's the negative thing I've heard about trex.


----------



## The Termite (Sep 15, 2011)

The door that comes off the house needed to be level to the deck Due to the In laws are in Wheel Chairs.  The Garage door is much lower so we did a door well.  They don't make 1x8 composite boards to the best of my knowledge so we had to do PT, with this Hidden Fastener System the planks actually will slide side to side, so if you dont lock them down they will move.  We are gonna stain the PT the color of the house so the deck and House match.  as far as the heat I was on it for 2 days in full sun and the heat was not a problem with the grey.  This was my first one so I am looking forward to see how it all holds up.


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 15, 2011)

looks good


----------



## John I. Shore (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good from here.  Good neat job.

John I.
Messermacher


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great - you did a real nice job working it into the space you were given.


----------



## bigt61 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice!!!

For those of us planning on decks in the near future, whats the cost for material on something like that and what are the dimensions?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks good. The only drawback to this, assuming this is the same system, is that if you wish to remove the center board, you would have to remove every piece on that side. The good thing is that if a board get damaged, you can turn it over, but I guess you could still do that with face screwed. I like the kind that screws down both boards at once as opposed to the kind that you screw down one side and snap the other board onto a flange. I can control my joint sizes better by laying the whole floor in place. Bumping the ends untill everything is right and then screwing. The other way is one board at a time. I usually do a 45% angle so this becomes very important.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2011)

What brand is this? The blend in the color is what makes a good looking floor.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 15, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> What brand is this? The blend in the color is what makes a good looking floor.


 That blend is not your usual floor. Most be the kind that has a sort of plastic layer over the composite. I can't think of the name but I have used it. Expensive


----------



## The Termite (Sep 15, 2011)

The Deck is 20' x 24' Including the Garage Door Well.  I priced the Deck using the following Materials and this is just for the deck Boards and fasteners.....New Trex $3.68 Per Lin. Ft. and $500 for fasteners ($4,200 tot),  Old Trex $3.05 per Lin. Ft. and $500 for Fasteners ($3,672 tot), Veranda Composite (sold at Home Depot) which is what we used $2.25 per Lin. Ft and $500 for Fasteners ($3,100 tot).  Pressure Treated was $.99 per Lin. Ft. and $120 for Fasteners ($1,149 tot).  It is expensive to go composite period.  The Sub Structure was $600 in material either way and we charged $1,500 for all the labor.  The major drawback to this system is if you wanna replace a board, THEY ALL GOTTA COME UP TILL YOU GET TO THE BAD ONE!  Any other questions please feel free to ask!  I went into this blind and found out that it is not hard to install in any way.


----------



## tedsknives (Sep 15, 2011)

Really nice work


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2011)

So...I guess I'm confused.  How do they stay down?

Is there a lip or a locking mechanism for them to stay down?

Glad to hear about the heat issue.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 16, 2011)

The Termite said:


> The Deck is 20' x 24' Including the Garage Door Well.  I priced the Deck using the following Materials and this is just for the deck Boards and fasteners.....New Trex $3.68 Per Lin. Ft. and $500 for fasteners ($4,200 tot),  Old Trex $3.05 per Lin. Ft. and $500 for Fasteners ($3,672 tot), Veranda Composite (sold at Home Depot) which is what we used $2.25 per Lin. Ft and $500 for Fasteners ($3,100 tot).  Pressure Treated was $.99 per Lin. Ft. and $120 for Fasteners ($1,149 tot).  It is expensive to go composite period.  The Sub Structure was $600 in material either way and we charged $1,500 for all the labor.  The major drawback to this system is if you wanna replace a board, THEY ALL GOTTA COME UP TILL YOU GET TO THE BAD ONE!  Any other questions please feel free to ask!  I went into this blind and found out that it is not hard to install in any way.


I have used the Home Depot Veranda in the gray last year. It was way better looking than the trex at that time. I think that they are changing them for the better. The color blends are showing up more and more.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 16, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> So...I guess I'm confused.  How do they stay down?
> 
> Is there a lip or a locking mechanism for them to stay down?
> 
> Glad to hear about the heat issue.



 I left my camera at the hunting cabin yesterday but I will bring it home and take a pic of the leftover fasteners so you can see them and the difference in them.


----------



## The Termite (Sep 16, 2011)

*Hope this helps!*

There is a clip that is used for the gaps that is a tad bigger.


----------



## ridgestalker (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good.Yall gona reroute that down spout.


----------



## The Termite (Sep 17, 2011)

You Guys dont miss a thing!  Yes the Down spout and all the Gutters are being redone!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 17, 2011)

The Termite said:


> There is a clip that is used for the gaps that is a tad bigger.



Now I get it.  Looks really clean without the screw holes.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 17, 2011)

I always buy enough without the grove to do the outside. I see in your picture where you put a treated band to cover the grove. You can order it both ways. I like to change the color also. Just an idea for your next project


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the kind of fasteners that I like. Cross Timbers Sabre clips. Lets you lay the whole floor in place so you can move the floor to make equal adjustments, and then screw. You can take up a board without the whole floor coming up but it takes several hands and the board from each side also


----------

